# Pay raise after passing PE



## LXZ (Aug 10, 2007)

How much pay raise (in percentage) should I expect to have after passing PE in Southern California? Any idea?


----------



## Sschell (Aug 10, 2007)

excellent question!

Probably varies by dicipline (I imagine a Civil gets a much better raise than a Mechanical)...


----------



## Sschell (Aug 14, 2007)

I was really hoping there would be more responces to this thread... maybe it is still too soon after the results came out. Since I have already had two 9% raises this year, I don't really expect another one, but it sure would be nice!


----------



## ingluis (Aug 14, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> I was really hoping there would be more responces to this thread... maybe it is still too soon after the results came out. Since I have already had two 9% raises this year, I don't really expect another one, but it sure would be nice!


Nice! Where do you work so I can submit my resume


----------



## Tina (Aug 14, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> I was really hoping there would be more responces to this thread... maybe it is still too soon after the results came out. Since I have already had two 9% raises this year, I don't really expect another one, but it sure would be nice!


Oh, I'd like to get that, too. Where do you work ?

I was told that new PEs would be specially considered at the normal annual raise. That was in July and I'm kind of bummed because I have to wait a whole year now. I did get a good raise though, I don't think they would have given me more than that.

My boss wants to try and reclassify me to another position but I don't count on it.

Anyway, as long as they don't give me a raise they won't see me stamp anything.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm Mechanical, I work for a manufacturing organization in Riverside CA... So the PE does NOTHING for me! but I enjoy a sense of accomplishment and don't mind having a couple letters to throw behind my name!


----------



## HiVolts (Aug 18, 2007)

2.5% :smileyballs:

I like the job a lot, but I might start considering those headhunter inquiries I get every now and then.


----------



## Tina (Aug 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> Oh, I'd like to get that, too. Where do you work ?I was told that new PEs would be specially considered at the normal annual raise. That was in July and I'm kind of bummed because I have to wait a whole year now. I did get a good raise though, I don't think they would have given me more than that.
> 
> My boss wants to try and reclassify me to another position but I don't count on it.
> 
> Anyway, as long as they don't give me a raise they won't see me stamp anything.


Finally got an answer from our CEO. He wants to reclassify me in December (in between the annual raise) and negotiations about salary will be taking place then. So it's something to be looking forward to.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> Anyway, as long as they don't give me a raise they won't see me stamp anything.


Do you really mean this? It's an interesting point of discussion... You can assume risk (unless you're covered by some company-level errors and omissions insurance) but get no reward (increased pay) so do the economist angle and say no. Or you can wholly dedicate yourself to your firm and contribute in any way possible so do the altruist angle and say yes.

I'm not sure what I'd do...


----------



## JPGOLF (Aug 21, 2007)

2.5%? That's bad regardless of where you live. Then again, it depends on the percentage and time of your last raise. I still have not gotten any raise, but I do not have my stamp yet. I think I will get the raise once I have the stamp on hand. Even then, my estimate (hope) is to get around 10% raise.

And don't forget the effect on jumping a tax bracket!

Jpgolf


----------



## HERO (Aug 30, 2007)

5 to 6% on average depending on your qualifications such as your work history, contribution to your company, seniority, the project complexity, etc.

An important factor you need to consider is responsible charge here in CA. If you are the PE that will stamp and sign off the plans for plan check, then you assume a greater responsibility (risk) and therefore the company should provide you with reasonable compensation. One thing good about having a PE (besides money) is that you have board certified credential which makes you more valuable to the company. The engineering company will need PEs who will stamp and sign off their plans per state plan check requirements.


----------



## HERO (Aug 30, 2007)

5 to 6% on average depending on your qualifications such as your work history, contribution to your company, seniority, the project complexity, etc.

An important factor you need to consider is responsible charge here in CA. If you are the PE that will stamp and sign off the plans for plan check, then you assume a greater responsibility (risk) and therefore the company should provide you with reasonable compensation. One thing good about having a PE (besides money) is that you have board certified credential which makes you more valuable to the company. The engineering company will need PEs who will stamp and sign off their plans per state plan check requirements.


----------



## tumbleweed (Aug 30, 2007)

HERO said:


> 5 to 6% on average depending on your qualifications such as your work history, contribution to your company, seniority, the project complexity, etc. An important factor you need to consider is responsible charge here in CA. If you are the PE that will stamp and sign off the plans for plan check, then you assume a greater responsibility (risk) and therefore the company should provide you with reasonable compensation. One thing good about having a PE (besides money) is that you have board certified credential which makes you more valuable to the company. The engineering company will need PEs who will stamp and sign off their plans per state plan check requirements.


I'm surprised how large of a raise people are expecting just because they received their PE. At my company everyone gets a $2000/year raise for passing, but on average I think the engineers are paid more here with or without a PE. I will happily take my $2000/year raise and will be stamping and signing every drawing that comes out of the office I work in.


----------



## JPGOLF (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess people think the 10% is a big raise.

In my case I have not yet received my annual raise (I am guessing 3% plus 6-7% for the PE).

After getting my license, I will be the one S&amp;S plans and responsible in charge. The owner of the company does a lot of travel and is not often in the office.

Every case is different.

Jpgolf


----------



## slade9 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here I don't believe a raise is standard at all. But headhunters seem to be confident that they can negotiate a better salary if your current employer isn't up to 'par'.


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> *Do you really mean this?* It's an interesting point of discussion... You can assume risk (unless you're covered by some company-level errors and omissions insurance) but get no reward (increased pay) so do the economist angle and say no. Or you can wholly dedicate yourself to your firm and contribute in any way possible so do the altruist angle and say yes.
> I'm not sure what I'd do...


Yes, I really mean this. My company doesn't really need another PE to stamp plans. I'm just a nice addition. So why would I take on more risk if I don't get paid for it. And the guys who do get paid for it get a break, or what ? Well, that's what I'd call stupid, really. And that doesn't have anything to do with dedication. I'm dedicated at my work, with or without stamp.

It would be a different story if it was a small company and they really, really needed someone to stamp plans. But that's definitely not the case.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> So why would I take on more risk if I don't get paid for it.


You're thinking like an economist... I like it.

I wonder if you vote in national elections. Most economists don't. They think the return on investment (the *VERY* unlikely event that their vote will swing the election) is way too small for the effort required. But this is another thread...


----------



## benbo (Aug 31, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> You're thinking like an economist... I like it.
> I wonder if you vote in national elections. Most economists don't. They think the return on investment (the *VERY* unlikely event that their vote will swing the election) is way too small for the effort required. But this is another thread...


If this is true, then most economists must not know about the electoral college and the State of Florida in 2000. Or Ohio in 2004 for that matter. How much effect you have on a national election depends on where you live. Yes, I know that these weren't decided by one vote, but with the errors in counting and such it could have happened.

Although I grant that the odds against an election coming down to just one vote are astronomical. I realize most people vote out of a sense of obligation, it just seems like a strange calculation to make, even for an economist.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 31, 2007)

benbo said:


> Although I grant that the odds against an election coming down to just one vote are astronomical. I realize most people vote out of a sense of obligation, it just seems like a strange calculation to make, even for an economist.


Then maybe you'd think it VERY strange that the State of Arizona has considered turning their elections into lotteries.

Economists understand how the election processes works...


----------



## benbo (Aug 31, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> Then maybe you'd think it VERY strange that the State of Arizona has considered turning their elections into lotteries.
> Economists understand how the election processes works...


Yeah, I do think it is very strange, and stupid as a matter of fact. I don't want people voting just to make a buck - many of these people wouldn't even think about their vote. To clarify, in case of any misunderstanding, I am not saying you or anyone else is stupid. I don't even know what your opinion on this is, and I'm not sure I even understand the idea, but if the idea is that a person could win a bunch of money by voting, then I think it is a stupid idea, and that's my honest opinion.

It takes just one vote to throw an election into a recount, and it has happened many times.

Plus, my manager is a Harvard PhD economist. I wouldn't trust him to set up an election. But if people want to turn the election system over to them, I guess they couldn't do worse than politicians.


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> You're thinking like an economist... I like it.
> I wonder if you vote in national elections. Most economists don't. They think the return on investment (the *VERY* unlikely event that their vote will swing the election) is way too small for the effort required. But this is another thread...


I do vote. Next time I'll put my stamp on the ballot.


----------



## teda (Aug 31, 2007)

if you did the drawing/cals, why not stamp them?

For me, I do like to stamp plans/cals what I worked. My boss did give me $5000 raise after one month I got my stamp. I even never asked him for a raise....



ingluis said:


> Nice! Where do you work so I can submit my resume


----------



## HERO (Aug 31, 2007)

tumbleweed said:


> I'm surprised how large of a raise people are expecting just because they received their PE. At my company everyone gets a $2000/year raise for passing, but on average I think the engineers are paid more here with or without a PE. I will happily take my $2000/year raise and will be stamping and signing every drawing that comes out of the office I work in.



I thinik a major reason why engineers study hard and earn PEs and master degrees is money. People love money. The more money they make, the more happy they are. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## HERO (Sep 1, 2007)

teda said:


> if you did the drawing/cals, why not stamp them?For me, I do like to stamp plans/cals what I worked. My boss did give me $5000 raise after one month I got my stamp. I even never asked him for a raise....


When PEs stamp and sign off the drawing and calcs, they're basically telling the AHJ that the building plans and calcs meet CA state's minimum code requirements. They are confident that their building plans and calcs meet the minimum code requirements in terms of quality, durability, and life safety. The PE indicates in writing that this building is safe for people to occupy, even if there's an earthquake, or fire or a big mud slide if the building is located on hilllside.

If the building or building system fails for whatever reason, then the state will hold that engineer accountable. The state of CA may revoke or even put the engineer in jail for fraud or unethical professional judgment. So, in a way, engineers should be reasonably compensated.


----------



## Tina (Sep 1, 2007)

HERO said:


> If the building or building system fails for whatever reason, then the state will hold that engineer accountable. The state of CA may revoke or even put the engineer in jail for fraud or unethical professional judgment. So, in a way, engineers should be reasonably compensated.


You're saying this about the state of CA. Doesn't this apply to all states ?


----------



## HERO (Sep 5, 2007)

Tina said:


> You're saying this about the state of CA. Doesn't this apply to all states ?


It varies from state to state.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 12, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> I was really hoping there would be more responces to this thread... maybe it is still too soon after the results came out. Since I have already had two 9% raises this year, I don't really expect another one, but it sure would be nice!



Well, I was wrong, a few weeks after this post I got a 10% raise! kick ass!


----------

